# Poodle magazine?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh Salukie, I don't have an answer for you. But, I've got it bad, too! LOL


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

go to Groomer to Groomer and sign up for a free subscription. I have been getting mine for years but you gotta renew online every 6 months. You'll see all my friends in there that compete.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooh!! Thanks, P2P!!  And it's free to boot! :dance:

Oh, wait... it's only free in the US... Hmm.. I think I'll subscribe anyway!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Poodle Variety. It is expensive to get it to canada so I just subscribe to the digital edition and you get the last year or more too. You sign up online.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Poodle Magazines*

Poodle Variety

 _and_ I'd like to draw your attention to pages 12 and 13 of the PCA issue 


Also Poodle Review.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Nola, that was a great spread! Your bitch looks lovely.


I agree, Poodle Variety. This last issue was especially good. Yes, it is often conformation picture heavy, but as they used to say....... I read it for the articles.  I think Paul the editor does a good job of trying to show the whole Poodle.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooh! Poodle Variety is expensive! :wacko:

How many issues per year? 12?

Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just signed up for a subscription to Poodle Variety!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Salukie said:


> Ooh! Poodle Variety is expensive! :wacko:
> 
> How many issues per year? 12?
> 
> Thanks!


No, more like 6. It is expensive because it isn't a large run publication, and it is chockablock full of photos. But like Carol said, I read it for the articles, LOL.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Poodle Variety
> 
> _and_ I'd like to draw your attention to pages 12 and 13 of the PCA issue
> 
> ...


Wonderful article and photo! Annie is lovely.

Check out page 53 in the same Poodle Variety PCA issue. That's my girl! They put some commas in where they shouldn't have, so her titles are a bit screwed up, but I'm happy with the net result!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I noticed that ad!

That's as much work as a show coat anyday! 

Congratulations.

Tabatha


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Poodle Variety - digital edition.
Much cheaper


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Woohoo! Way to go, NOLA's Annie!! 
And way to go, Vibrant's Cheers!! :dance:


----------

